# Mimose beschneiden?



## Christine (17. Aug. 2015)

Moin,

Frage an die (Zimmer)pflanzen-Experten: Ich habe eine Mimose geschenkt bekommen. Als sie kam war sie noch klein und gnubbelig, jetzt ist sie viermal so hoch, sieht aber nicht so schick aus. 

Kann ich sie beschneiden, ohne das sie ihrem Name alle Ehre macht? 

Sonstige Pflegetipps ? Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2015)

> *Bot.: Acacia dealbata
> > Gut als Kübelpflanze geeignet
> > Auch für Bonsai geeignet*
> 
> Die echten Akazien gibt es als Bäume und Sträucher und sie umfassen über 1000 tropische und subtropische, immergrüne und laubabwerfende Arten und man findet sie vor allen Dingen in den südlichen Regionen. Was der Volksmund fälschlicherweise meist als Mimose bezeichnet, ist in Wahrheit die Silberakazie, die in Südfrankreich im großen Stil, als so genannte ‚Mimose der Floristen‘, angebaut wird und deren Blüten bei uns als Schnittblumen in die Blumengeschäfte gelangen. Leider ist es mit der herrlichen  Blütenpracht dann aber schnell vorbei. Längere Freude bereitet Ihnen die, auch im Kübel zu kultivierende, Acacia dealbata, die rasch wüchsig ist und regelmäßig nach der Blüte beschnitten werden sollte, damit sie nicht zu hoch hinaus wächst. Je nach Schnitt können Sie erreichen, ob die Pflanze buschig oder baumartig heranwächst.




Mahlzeit
Die Mimosen werden als Mimosoideae als Unterfamilie der Schmetterlingsblütler (Fabaceae) eingeordnet - manchmal auch als eigenständige Familie Mimosaceae. Es gibt tausende von Arten, die sich im Baltt (doppelt gefiedert) alle fürchterlich ähnlich sehen. Eine Artbestimmung ist daher mehr als schwierig. Soweit bekannt zeigen alle Arten typische Schlafbewegungen der Blätter.

Ich habe einige einheimische Akazien im Topf
die gehen bei Stress und abends auch "zu"
die sind so lala ....schnittveträglich


schnell sterben wie bei __ Birken ganze Äste ab

ordentliches Werkzeug ,vorzugsweise was konkav schneidet ..
Wundversorgung

wichtig nach der Beschneiderei ist das das Substrat  der "Topf", Ernährung und Standort stimmen

mfG

XXX


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2015)

Danke, Karsten, das hilft mir weiter.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Aug. 2015)

karsten. schrieb:


> Ich habe einige einheimische Akazien im Topf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Karsten,

das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht, den Akazien kommen in Mitteleuropa von Natur aus nicht vor. Hier gibt es nur die eingeschleppte nordamerikanische Robinie auch Scheinakazie genannt, die trotz Namens aber keine Akazie ist da sie zur Unterfamilie Faboide gehört - hat im Gegensatz zu den gelben ballförmigen nur aus Staubblättern bestehenden Akazienblüten echte Schmetterlingsblüten in Trauben
Und dann müßte man auch noch wissen ob Christine nun ne fälschlich Mimose genannte Akazie (wie die "invasive" Silberakazie in Südeuropa) oder doch ne echte Mimose (Mimosa pudica) hat. Letztere ist ein rosablütiger, kurzlebiger Halbstrauch und faltet die Blätter auch bei jeder Störung (antippen) zusammen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (31. Aug. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Mimosa pudica


Ich denke, so etwas ist es, denn inzwischen blüht sie zartosa ungefähr wie hier http://www.rareflora.com/mimosapud.html und nicht gelb wie die Mimosen aus dem Blumengeschäft.


----------



## karsten. (1. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Frank

Du hast recht !

natürlich habe ich *Robinia* pseudoacacia


mfG


----------

